# man-cation



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2012)

Me and my buddy take a fishing trip for our bdays every year. Camp on an island with no cell service, no women to tell you your wrong, and plenty of beer

Bent my trolling motor shaft before we wet the first line so we didn't fish near ad much as we would have. Thursday was windy and Friday came the hard rains

All the bass we caught were sows full of eggs. I threw a trick worm and kvd crank bout the whole time


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2012)

.......


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2012)

Backbones from our hog. Mmm mmmmm


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2012)

:....


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 31, 2012)

=D> =D> Great Pics, looks like a killer time! Happy Birthday man =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that is awesome! Nice shot of the boat in that clear water. I am jealous! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2012)

Good stuff - looks like fun


----------



## Brine (Apr 1, 2012)

Great pics, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like a great time, glad you can get away to do it. Great pics


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

All you have to do to get permission from the boss is bribe them with money. I don't have any kids either wich helps


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike....am jealous of that beautiful scenery and that opportunity to enjoy it! Way to go and keep it up.....bent rods to ya'!


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 2, 2012)

How cool is that get to spend the weekend with a buddy and get to fish to.... such a deal.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome trip =D> Did you fix/replace the troller


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the parts ordered. Cost about 60. Pretty happy I've gave this tm a beating and it still keeps going, I was praying I wasn't going to have to replace it, it throws people off the bow too good.

Going to start working on straighteneing the main shaft after work, it ain't that bad


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice pic's glad you had a good time man


----------



## moberg12 (Apr 5, 2012)

Where is that if you don't mind me asking!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> Where is that if you don't mind me asking!!



We all go next year for his birthday! :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 5, 2012)

Only if you come bearing gifts..! Lol

Nantyhala lake


----------



## moberg12 (Apr 6, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Only if you come bearing gifts..! Lol
> 
> Nantyhala lake



I thought so!


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Only if you come bearing gifts..! Lol
> 
> Nantyhala lake



How bout if we come bearing beer?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 6, 2012)

BYOB!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 6, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you come bearing gifts..! Lol
> ...




Look forward to see'n ya next year! :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 6, 2012)

Moberg, have yall been out there yet?


----------



## moberg12 (Apr 6, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Moberg, have yall been out there yet?



I've been to Nantahala many times but not yet this year. I still haven't finished my build, but I plan on hitting it really hard this weekend. Hopefully I'll be fishing again by the end of the month.


----------

